# Johnson Res.



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone know how Johnson Res. is up by fish lake, what types of fish are in it?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Tiger Musky...Special Regs on bait...I've always heard negative reports, but I couldn't say from personal experience.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

There are also suckers, Utah chubs, Yellow Perch, and maybe a few trout that make their way in from Fish Lake but I would imagine that most anglers target the Muskies. LOAH is right though, I've never heard of the fishing being very good up there. :?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is some more information on Johnson...
http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/hotspots/d ... 1162835251

The time to fish this reservoir has long past...but...nevermind.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I was down by Fish Lake over Labor Day and with all those people down there I didn't see a single person fishing Johnson. My wifes father told me it used to be a great fishing spot, but has rock bottomed since. I do know there are tiger musky, but that is not my kind of fishing.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

By Labor Day, Johnson Reservoir is a shallow muddy pond...really hard to fish. It is funny what people remember...Johnson has NEVER been an exceptional trout fishery. Johnson Reservoir is the dumping ground of all the trash that Fish Lake pumps out. Even after Johnson Reservoir had been poisoned, good trout fishing could not be sustained for any length of time because suckers, chubs, and perch all would leave Fish Lake to spawn. As a result, all the fish that were poisoned in Johnson soon returned and the trout fishing would bottom out. In order for Johnson to remain a trout fishery, the DWR would have to poison this reservoir every third year...


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> By Labor Day, Johnson Reservoir is a shallow muddy pond...really hard to fish. It is funny what people remember...Johnson has NEVER been an exceptional trout fishery. Johnson Reservoir is the dumping ground of all the trash that Fish Lake pumps out. Even after Johnson Reservoir had been poisoned, good trout fishing could not be sustained for any length of time because suckers, chubs, and perch all would leave Fish Lake to spawn. As a result, all the fish that were poisoned in Johnson soon returned and the trout fishing would bottom out. In order for Johnson to remain a trout fishery, the DWR would have to poison this reservoir every third year...


You make a very good point here. Probably the only feasable way to get rid of the chubs and suckers would be to poison both Johnson _and_ Fish Lake, and with a great fishery (or so I've heard) like Fish Lake, I doubt that would ever happen. I think it was a good idea to put Tiger Muskies in Johnson, but it doesn't sound like they have made much of an impact an the chub, sucker, and perch population.

I guess with a place as good as Fish Lake so close, nobody is really crying about Johnson...Not that it wouldn't be nice to have another good fishery up there. :wink:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> I think it was a good idea to put Tiger Muskies in Johnson, but it doesn't sound like they have made much of an impact an the chub, sucker, and perch population.


The tiger muskies in Johnson will NEVER put a dent in the chub, sucker, carp, and perch population...unless Fish Lake is poisoned. The problem is that these fish leave Fish Lake every spring...the tiger muskies could never keep up with the fish that leave. BUT, that doesn't mean Johnson isn't a good fishery. I have spent a lot of time up there the past two years. Again, check out the link:
http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/hotspots/d ... 1162835251

The picture on the link is of me...


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! I've actually checked out that link several times before. That's you in that pic, huh? That's a pretty nice Musky! I've been wanting to take a trip up to Fish Lake some time, and I guess it wouldn't hurt to stop by Johnson and try for some Muskies if I make it up that way.


----------

